# scrambled eggs



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

A question for you hot side guys.
Just got home from cooking bkfst at a shelter. I was in charge of scrambled eggs. Cooked them pretty soft in the tilt skillet. Stirred in some heavy cream before filling 200 pans for chaffers.
WELL! The chef in charge came over and looked at me like I had just grown another face. He proceeded to go off on the chef who invited me to help. I heard him telling the guy if your going to bring me bozos(my word) who put heavy cream in the eggs, then he would prefer he didn't bring anyone at all.
Did I screw up that bad. It wasn't a cost thing, there were 15 cs. of cream donated by the dairy. I figured the health thing was covered since they were destin for the chaffers. I thought I remembered doing this ages ago when on the hot side.
I held my tounge(unusual!) for I had the whole concept of giving thing in mind.
This chef is the head honcho of a large property so I'm thinking I may have committed some mortal sin. any thoughts. Please don't hesitate to tell me why I shouldn't have done this.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't know, Panini. You can cook me eggs anytime!:lips:


----------



## oskar314 (May 10, 2002)

Panni I'm not sure what his problem was,but if you were putting them into a chaffer the chances are they held up better. I have done many many brek. buffets in my time and if I need to hold something for a short time and it be good a little cream is good.
My first lesson in brek. buffets was horrible I was 17 doing it by myself for about 100 people did the eggs first. That was myfirst mistake went to set up the chaffers on buffet line,got the buiscuites,sausage, and the hash browns. I fixed all that set it up and went for my eggs it is funny now but back then I was well to say the least I sat their with my mouth wide opened. No one ever told me that eggs would turn green when you held them for a period of time. Not a full green but a greenish tint. Yes did them over dumped the green eggs, the dishwasher told me he has seen the head cook put a little cream or milk in them before so I did and they have been comming out wright ever since. About the chef don't know what his problem was mabey he forgot to layout specific instructions.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Panini,

F**K that chef!!!!

And thanks for giving


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lololol Dittto....CC you are so consice.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How rude. Screw him. How else are you gonna keep the eggs nice and loose? This guy is lame.

Kuan


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I don't know what this guy's problem is, but if you put sour cream in scrambled eggs there is less of a tendency for them to turn green.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

We always put lemon in our banquet scrambled. It works quite well and no one ever complained about the flavour.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I know some chefs who don't like to add any kind of liquid to their eggs, especially when making omelets but I have never met one that was that militant about it, and besides adding some liquid to eggs destined for chafers does help them to stay loose. So I agree with everyone here, sc**w him!!!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Pan, I wanna be the ONE to bust your chops a little 

Of course you did nothing wrong.

Obviously, this chef needs to relax, especially since it's a volunteer thing! Rude and probably ungrateful.Probably from CIA or ACF.

The cream is donated and you're trying to utilize it in a good and tasteful way? Right on.

Ahem, a little Frenchy and outdated as far as that goes; I guess I would just use some water, or skim milk, or broth, moisture is the key, right? Well, I suppose if you're sealing up 200 chafing dishes,you have no choice. 

Personally, I think that if its a charity thing, and you've whipped those eggs with some love; I don't care what you put in them, I'm just thanking you profusely for giving a dam!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear panini,
having run a shelter kitchen i would've loved any help i could have. the guy must have a huge ego. you probably should have asked him what his f-ing problem was. and then told him you were trying to boost the clients calorie intake as it could be the only meal they were getting that day.
and thank you for having the compassion to help out.
kat


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Another vote of support -- and admiration -- for what you did.  I completely agree with Brad's assessment!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thanks for the support. Certainly wasn't looking for comps. Should have left the shelter thing out. 
I didn't think the act deserved the negetivity. I haven't confronted my buddy for I know he doesn't know, I know, what the jerk said to him.
Anyway, the feeling was good enough to sign up again, if not there, then elsewhere. There is enough battered and homeless persons around for everyone.
I was truly taken back by the families and people. Quite a reality check. Sometimes when things are going good for us we tend to draw lines. I'm glad I erased a little.
Thanks
pan


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

Pan,
There is nothing wrong with you at all.
The fact that you are concerned enough speaks volumes.
We can't all be Artsy-Fartsy but we can all pitch in and help those whom need it.My hat's off to you for holding it togther.
peace.
Bill


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Nope. No screw up that I can see. It may be a personal thing with the "chef" who chose to launch a tirade on such a subjective thing. Bottom line(s): Did it taste good? Did it hold? If the answers to these two questions is "yes," that "chef" needs to get ahold of himself and get pi$$ed off about something that DOESN'T turn out right.

A comparison might be the way I handle the addition of sugar to tomato sauce. I consider it an abomination designed to hide less-than-sauceworthy tomatoes - but people have been eating sugared tomato sauce for years. {{Shrug}}


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I work in a B&B and do lots of scrambles. I start with a little butter, add some mont jack cheese, and always finish with a little heavy cream to stop the cooking. Gets rave reviews from the guests.

Henry


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Panini , whos the real chef ? In my book you are . Great job , you do what real chefs do and thats feed hungry people good food .
By the way , I know your eggs rocked and I do so agree with Brad, F**k him .


----------



## strangebrew (Nov 30, 2002)

Lol before i read this i thought everyone put a little milk or cream in their scambled eggs....i've always used milk in my eggs when i scramble them or use the eggs for an omelet...thats how my mom used to make them when i was little and that's how her mom taught her to make them so i figure u were right and that head chef guy had no buisness being in charge hehe


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

I just finished reading a book on food facts and chef's secrets, 6001 of them. I guess I was really bored. Anyway, I thought I'd look up eggs to see if there were any comments on scrambling with milk vs water and lo and behold there were 3 mentioning the use of water or milk or cream. Seems that chef shouldn't be on his high horse about it! First comment: "... to make a better omelet or scrambled egg dish, try adding a small amount of water instead of milk when you are beating the eggs. Milk products tend to harden the yolk, while water tends to slow down the coagulation of the yolk." Yeah well, right above that comment was this one: "When you scramble eggs, add a small amount of cream when beating to make them lighter and fluffier." I don't know if this chef was just being a jerk (most likely) but if it taste great in the end who cares?


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

If you ever get a chance..Ask him... Let him know you were baffled by that one. It might not have been the cream issue at all.
You were the closest at the time he needed to vent.


----------



## white_gryphon18 (Nov 30, 2002)

I had no idea that adding cream to eggs would help them hold together, I'm a bit of an amatuer, oh well. This was a very informative thread!
~*Katy*~
:bounce:


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

OY!
Let's get this straight:
Adding cream/milk to eggs is simply a question of taste. In general, water is sufficient to maintain "fluffiness, etc." 

What Pan did is above and beyond, say no more!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Maybe he was getting his period!!

Just kidding - but sounds like a jerk -

By the way another neat trick for scrambled eggs is to mix in some cream cheese. Makes the eggs rich and creamy without discoloration and keeps forever in chafer and can even reheat in microwave (have never reheated for clients but have eaten left overs at home and enjoyed)


----------



## white_gryphon18 (Nov 30, 2002)

Something else good in eggs is cottage cheese. I'll have to try that cream cheese thing!
:bounce:


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

What's really good about the cream cheese is that if you blend it in while cooking you cann't taste it as cream cheese - just enhanced eggs. We use it on film shots when the schedule constantly shifts and the food sometimes sits along time. They always rave about the eggs.

My son on the other hand loves cc and prefers me not to stir the lumps so he gets bites with "chunks" of soft creamy cheese"

How does the cottage cheese work?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Tigerwoman, scrambled whites with cream cheese bits is my favorite breakfast. I eat it most days, have for years.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

why just the whites? 
Most people would be avoiding the cholesterol but presumably the cream cheese adds that back in?

Personally I don't really like eggs that much other than occasionally hard boiled or with lots of other things added in. But I am definitely in the minority.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I grew up on cottage-cheese-eggs, and still make them frequently. :lips: There are two ways to do it: beat the cheese with the eggs before pouring it all into the pan; or first put the cheese in the pan, let it start to "melt" and then add the eggs and stir. The first way gives you lots of little white speckles in the yellow eggs; the second yields a more marbled effect.

A few important things to remember, though:
- The cheese doesn't really melt, it stays in curds;
- Whichever way you make it, the whey separates out -- so instead of creamy eggs, you get more solid eggs with extra water around them; some of the water will always stay;
- If you cook it in a non-stick pan, you may not need to use any butter.

Because of the separation, I'm not so sure these would hold very well in a chafer  But for home consumption or à la minute cooking, it's yummy.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Tigerwoman, I just don't like yolks that much. Sometimes I leave one egg whole and add 3 more whites. (It's a LONG time until lunch for me on weekdays- five and a half hours- and this holds me that long most days.)


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

panini,

Must have been some kind of SUPER VIP shelter. No disrespect to the people attending. I would also bet, that chef just walked around looking at what everyone was doing and just chewing out everyone and doing very little. I am sorry to say that I would not assist at that shelter. Then who do you think would have to cook eggs for 200 Pans. 

With that said you did the right thing by adding a little heavy cream. I would normally add abit of Sour Cream. If that was not avaible then Heavy cream, and if that was not avaible lemon juice. 

D.Lee


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Cottage cheese??

Cream cheese??!

Lemon [email protected]*&%!!?

Heavy Cream, Milk?! Only for frogs!


Ewww!!

EWW!

Yuk!!

Pthpbhaw!!!

What is WRONG with you people?

Egg whites I can hang with 

The rest of you are simply eggophiles.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How about adding some lutefisk juice to the eggs? Gives them a good "nordic" flavor as well 

Kuan


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

The *Rachel School of Cooking* (strictly amateur). If all else fails add wine and if you are still not sure, add some more. *White wine*, in the case of scrambled eggs. Works a treat.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

A double white wine, cod and lye omelet!

Now that's what I'm talkin' about. 

Creative, original, alcohol, tradition, omega III fatty acids, taste. LUV IT!

And tell me this is not the perfect thing for a shelter?

The rest of you, take your wimpy cow by-products and GET OUTTA HERE!!

P.S. I think I'm taking this one to competition! Of course I will credit Kuan, Rachel and Panini for my inpiration!


----------



## xaviar (Oct 2, 2014)

wow, some really uneducated cooks on here. If the eggs have been cooked properly at low temp and held at proper temp, there is no reason for greening to occur.  

            To the loud one  from Bk. bad mouthing the CIA is most likely because you flunked out or couldnt get in, since some of the best chefs in the world went there.  

           Further on the eggs its a natural chemical reaction between the sulfur in the whites and the iron in the yolks and is a result of over cooking and to high heat.  yes adding a milk product will work, such as milk,  Hv Cream or even yuk sour cream. Lemon juice or plain citric acid crystals will do the same and avoid lactose intolerant patrons from stomach distress.                Dont be afraid of work. dont over produce, make smaller batches and replace them and the pan.  Properly cooked eggs dont need additional liquid to maintain juiciness.  Further Bagged mixed eggs for scrambled usually have a citric acid/ ph lv high enough to combat the green menace. Wine will work as well because of its acidic nature.  This is basic Food Science, a great class, which if you have never been to a cooking school is one that would help you. I dont push school, but information is Key.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Xaviar said:


> wow, some really uneducated cooks on here. If the eggs have been cooked properly at low temp and held at proper temp, there is no reason for greening to occur.
> 
> To the loud one from Bk. bad mouthing the CIA is most likely because you flunked out or couldnt get in, since some of the best chefs in the world went there.
> 
> Further on the eggs its a natural chemical reaction between the sulfur in the whites and the iron in the yolks and is a result of over cooking and to high heat. yes adding a milk product will work, such as milk, Hv Cream or even yuk sour cream. Lemon juice or plain citric acid crystals will do the same and avoid lactose intolerant patrons from stomach distress. Dont be afraid of work. dont over produce, make smaller batches and replace them and the pan. Properly cooked eggs dont need additional liquid to maintain juiciness. Further Bagged mixed eggs for scrambled usually have a citric acid/ ph lv high enough to combat the green menace. Wine will work as well because of its acidic nature. This is basic Food Science, a great class, which if you have never been to a cooking school is one that would help you. I dont push school, but information is Key.


@Xaviar, I started this thread 11 yrs. ago just for some advice on a situation not a formula or recipe. I take offense to the uneducated cook comment. Most of the posters on this thread have decades of experience and education. I took Food Science in culinary school probably before you were born. Sorry if I'm coming off negative, I may have read the post wrong.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

This made my day, maybe even made my week. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## gator (Sep 30, 2014)

Well hell just to keep the party going.. I whip up the eggs with nothing in them, cook on med heat, add a little butter salt and pepper, Constantly moving them around so that nothing overcooks, take them out while slightly creamy, just before they get dry. Perfect every time.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Why take an item that for hundreds of years was good and try to change it?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@chefedb, I absolutely agree, although we do love our Chiliquilaes here. OMG the lightning just went through the room. GTG


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

@Panini it's so unusual in here to see "Thread Starter" on a post, eleven YEARS after the original post! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


> I whip up the eggs with nothing in them, cook on med heat, add a little butter salt and pepper, Constantly moving
> 
> them around so that nothing overcooks, take them out while slightly creamy, just before they get dry. Perfect every time.


Yep that's exactly how I've always done them. AND held them in chaffers, still fluffable, for up to 2.5 hours

with nary a problem.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I like scrambled eggs, soft and creamy. One of my favorite variations, dating back to when I was a vegetarian of sorts, is eggs with grated parm and black pepper.

My wife likes hers a bit more done.  She'll crack the eggs into a bowl, scramble them, put them in the pan and give a quick stir.  Then she'll go fill a laundry basket, and on her way to the basement give the eggs another stir.  Then she'll come back up, poke at them a bit, make a phone call, then plop the mass onto a plate.  Not my style.

Don't normally add any liquid, though when doing omelets I may add a splash of heavy cream if we have some on hand.

mjb.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow! This has be a record for zombie thread resurrection! Eleven. Freaking. Years. Wow!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## gator (Sep 30, 2014)

Phaedrus said:


> Wow! This has be a record for zombie thread resurrection! Eleven. Freaking. Years. Wow!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Im just happy I could be part of history. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well after making them "my" way for 40 some years I tried them Gordon Ramsay's way and that's how I cook them now.  Soft, creamy and delicious.  I even bought a 2-1/2 qt. ceramic sauce pot just for scrambled eggs.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mike9 said:


> Well after making them "my" way for 40 some years I tried them Gordon Ramsay's way and that's how I cook them now. Soft, creamy and delicious. I even bought a 2-1/2 qt. ceramic sauce pot just for scrambled eggs.







  








ramsey.png




__
panini


__
Oct 3, 2014








Well Gordon was only 36 at the time of this post/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Great example/suggestion, *Mike9*.

[VIDEO]



[/VIDEO]


----------



## invermarnoch243 (Oct 16, 2014)

It seems to me that one of the flaws which is all too widespread in human nature is to hold that one's own way of doing something is the only way of doing it. In the timeworn phrase (the origin of which I am woefully ignorant, "There is more than one way of skinning a cat.") Now, I don't use cream at all in my scrambled eggs, but I do see to it that the eggs are well-beaten and that a good deal of air has been incorporated into them, although considerably less so than when I am making an omelette. For me, this method works. But who am I to say that incorporating cream is wrong? Who is any chef to say so? Cooking is all about development of recipes. You did nothing wrong and certainly nothing deserving of such vehement criticism. Now that what you did has received such wide endorsement, I would suggest you put aside the hurt you suffered on this occasion and try to forgive this man and then do your best to forget the whole distasteful incident.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to Cheftalk Invermarnoch.

A well stated post with a logical conclusion.

Allow me the honor or awarding you your first reputation point./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

After seeing so much corruption in organized charity; I thought soup kitchens and food banks would be the only non corrupt. I volunteered for one for about a year, and think I know why you had a bad experience.

Despite my having better culinary experience and knowledge; I was ~99% of the time the dish washer and 1% of the time server. I came to know the cooks and servers as very wealthy people. They got comfortable with me and let me in on the perks of being a so called volunteer. These people who were doing about 15 minutes worth of work and were taking home over $100 worth of great quality food each that was never made available to poor people. I learned that nice boy working his buttocks off compared to them was on public service time. There was one other hard worker also on dishes who I felt bad leaving to do them himself.

I got sternly talked to when I ignorantly served a child pie (it was only for adults). When I'd later mentioned some of the pies I used to make; they suggested I make some and bring it in for them!

Even 'volunteer' jobs aren't so easy to get. -lol. I think you were a threat to him.


----------



## antwon035 (Feb 16, 2012)

We used to add citric acid, aka vitamin c powder, to the eggs to keep them from turning green. That's what the carton eggs add to prevent the discoloring


----------



## tedh (Sep 19, 2014)

I want to commend you for taking the time to volunteer and giving your time.

When I have to hold scrambled eggs I usually just use a little water. Works well for me.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

Cooling will also halt the hydrogen and sulfur from reacting, as well as water loss. Not saying this is always the best way to preserve scrambled eggs, but it's an alternative.


----------



## txashley (Sep 22, 2014)

Mike9 said:


> Well after making them "my" way for 40 some years I tried them Gordon Ramsay's way and that's how I cook them now. Soft, creamy and delicious. I even bought a 2-1/2 qt. ceramic sauce pot just for scrambled eggs.


Same story here. Saw the Gordon Ramsay method and haven't looked back since. Suuuch a huge improvement on the old way I was making them.

Also, pretty funny to see a thread from 2003 get bumped two weeks ago /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

TxAshley said:


> Same story here. Saw the Gordon Ramsay method and haven't looked back since. Suuuch a huge improvement on the old way I was making them.
> 
> Also, pretty funny to see a thread from 2003 get bumped two weeks ago /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


It's actually the British way, and the way I prefer them also /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif. American way is less tedious, but ok. The French way uses a double boiler type setup and I think it's results are similar to British. Do you think he cut that slice of bread into a wedge for toast just for entertainment value?


----------



## txashley (Sep 22, 2014)

tweakz said:


> It's actually the British way, and the way I prefer them also /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif. American way is less tedious, but ok. The French way uses a double boiler type setup and I think it's results are similar to British. Do you think he cut that slice of bread into a wedge for toast just for entertainment value?


That's so weird because so much of my family was born in England (my dad, his parents, and my moms grandparents) and yet I only heard about it for the first time on a Youtube video! How strange /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## decrotie2004 (Sep 29, 2014)

My only thought was that the heavy cream was meant for another dish? no clue but it is rude for the chef to go off like that without at least giving a valid reason


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A spoonful of sour cream whipped into the mix does the same thing without chemicals


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

decrotie2004 said:


> My only thought was that the heavy cream was meant for another dish? no clue but it is rude for the chef to go off like that without at least giving a valid reason


@decrotie2004,

No, back in those days the milk delivery truck always went back to the dairy empty. They would have different charities they dropped off items

to at the end of every day. The chef was just a jerk. I'm way over it. It's just one of those things you learn never to do to someone else./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Wow. Interesting thread

Green eggs? Dr Suess would be proud. 

I've recently made scrambled eggs Ramsey style and haven't been disappointed. I always add cream or milk. Too much heat ruins scrambled eggs.

Nah, I just pretend to be a competent cook on the Internet.


----------

